# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Sobre Globoflexia y niños de 3 años

## keko

Hola,

Me han pedido que vaya a una clase de Infantil (3 años) para hacer algo de Globoflexia, he estado mirando en el buscador y puedo acompañarlo con alguna aparición y desaparición de pañuelo entregando antes unos pequeños clinex a los niños con el lema que vi en otro post (no se tiran los papeles al suelo) si no hay problema en coger esa idea.

No tengo ninguna experiencia con niños pequeños y menos ante tantos, será una clase de 20 niños.

Había pensado preparme alguna presentación en la que pueda hacer figuras con globos y buscar un cuento en el que parezcan personajes como un perro, un loro, un oso o similares que pueda hacer con globos. Sabeis de la existencia de algun cuento similar?

Que haríais vosotros, como puedo presentarme? y como empezar? todos los niños querran un globo, mejor llevo hecho algunos para que no se peleen por tenerlo primero?


Preguntaré en la escuela de Ana que tendrán experiencia pero quería saber vuestros consejos.

mi experiencia en magia es con cartas básicamente, aunque he aprendido algo sobre cuerdas y monedas, pero descarto este tipo de cosas para niños, quizás puedo hacer algo con la cuerda en la que si soplo y suelto se hace un nudo, y si no soplo no...


Muchas gracias

----------


## Tiza-86

Pues a ver, yo trabajo con niños como animadora sociocultural los fines de semana y conozco la historia de el principe y la princesa pero esto con niños de 3 años es un caos, vamos que no sirve en este caso. Lo de contar cuentos mientras haces globoflexia para niños de tres años tiene un inconveniente muy grande y es que cualquier cosa desvia su atención y si cuentas un cuento mientras haces una figura perderán el hilo de la historia. Si ya tienes que currate un buen cuento y gesticular mucho para captar la atencion de 20 niños imaginate si los distraes. Yo creo que lo mejor es contar un cuento y luego hacer los globos, y no te procupes por que los niños se peleen por ser los primeros tu di que hay para todos, no suelen pelearse y si hay algún niño que se enfurruña y llora o algo pues le dices que es tu ayudante que se ponga a tu lado a vigilar que todo salga bien, vamos yo nunca he tenido ningún problema, los niños más mayorcitos suelen dar mas problemas, eso sí colocalos en fila lo mejor posible. De todas formas te comento algo según mi experiencia, si vas a hacer algo mejor que los globos vayan al final del todo porque sino cada uno tendra su globo para jugas con el y claro luego cuesta una barbaridad centrarlos en lo que vayas a hacer, piensa siempre que se distraen con facilidad, lo mejor es los globos al final y cada uno se queda contento y feliz con su super regalo.  :D

----------


## Tiza-86

De todas formas si quieres que te de alguna idea o comentar algo enviame un privado y hablamos.

----------


## ignoto

Para niños de 3 años:
Pon en el buscador:
La rana y el payaso

----------


## sacrone

En cuanto al tema de los globos te puedo contar mi experiencia, Como muy bien te ha dicho tiza, es importantisimo que los dejes para el final y para resolver el tema de que los niños quieran todos los globos al mismo tiempo hay un solución.
 Antes de empezar te preparas unas 15 figuras y las dejas dentro de un velador de esos de colorines, si alguna de las figuras es larga y se sale por la parte de arriba del velador, tienes que poner un pañuelo por encima para que no se vean, de esta manera cuando llegue el momento de repartir los globos solo tendras que hacer 5 figuras. Ademas con el tema de la globoflexia hay otro inconveniente, si haces 20 figuras seguidas te llevará un buen rato y te puedo asegurar que en ese rato se les van a pinchar muuuuuchiiiiiisimos globos a los niños y te tocara volver a hacer más figuras y mientras haces esas se pincha otro y luego otro y asi sucesivamente. Asi que lo mejor es que una vez que te pongas con los globos ese proceso dure muy poquito rato, confia en mi en este tema que llevo muchos globos a mis espaldas jeje.

----------


## Tanthalas

Lo único, lo digo por experiencia propia. Si les das globos procura que sean similares que cuando yo les hice unos globos a los niños un poco más y se pegan porque a uno le hice una oruga y al otro un conejo.

----------


## mayico

no creo que se peguen por un globo, según como le entregues la figura, si le das una importancia increible cada vez que das una flor... todos querrán la flor, pero cuando vayas a dar un caniche pintalo como un super perrito, y un gorro... como el gorro de peter pan, y si a cada figuras le buscas algo así... todos estarán contentos con sus figuras, tambien... mirando a la cara de los niños y despues de una actuación... es mas facil saber que tipo de figuras puede congeniar con ellos.

y bueno lo que podrías hacer en clase seria... entrar a clase sin hablar, haciendo mimica, sacas un globo lo hinchas y haces una figura y se la das a alguien luego te presentas y bueno sigues haciendo figuritas mientras charlas con ellos, verás lo qeu disfrutas mientras hablas con ellos, si le cuentas un cuento no está mal, pero te han llamado para hacerle figuras a los niños no para contar cuentos, y el problema va a ser... como no te de tiempo a darle una figura a cada uno, te la van a liar...

----------


## keko

Gracias por vuestros consejos, creo que voy a olvidarme del cuento...

Lo que si que haré será llevar alguna figura ya hecha.

Espero salir con una buenísima experiencia e ir "domando" a determinado tipo de público, aunque sea sin hacer magia.

----------


## keko

> Para niños de 3 años:
> Pon en el buscador:
> La rana y el payaso



Lo leí en su día... 

Me parece muy apropiado para esa edad y como aconsejan al final para gente más mayor, pero no me veo todavía haciendo algo así, mi estudio se basa casi en un 80% en cartas, el otro 10% es el FP, y otro 10% entre cuerdas y monedas. Vamos, lo que voy aprendiendo en la escuela, despacito y con buena letra.

Gracias a todos, voy a seguir dándole vueltas al asunto.

----------


## apiza

El siguiente comentario, lo voy a hacer, con el fin de contar una experiencia personal, muy lamentable y espero que pueda servir para que no vaya a sucederle a alguien.
Hace varios años, una pequeña de solo  tres años de edad, jugaba con un globo y tuvo un accidente mortal, ya que el globo se le fue al interior de la boca y no pudo respirar, provocándole muerte por asfixia.  
Una tarde de fiesta termino en tragedia, si alguien trabaja con globos, debe de tomar muchas precauciones y que siempre estén atentos a los niños y que levanten del piso cualquier globo que se haya reventado, para que los niños no se los metan a la boca desinflados.

----------

